

IBM SyNAPSE project, ways to get in touch? - PaulFreund
http://www.research.ibm.com/cognitive-computing/neurosynaptic-chips.shtml
The site unfortunately doesn&#x27;t offer many information at the moment but maybe I&#x27;ve missed something. I&#x27;ve been interested in hardware implementations of neural networks for a long time (although I&#x27;m more excited about possible implementations with Memristors in the future) and I&#x27;d like to explore the possibilities.
======
benologist
The team members are listed, hit linkedin and find them, failing that hit
Google and find the structure IBM uses for email addresses so you can figure
out the teams.

~~~
PaulFreund
I'd rather not bug the team members with my personal curiosity. I rather hoped
to have missed some pointers torwards their work and achievements

~~~
benologist
Don't be shy, ask them. Worst case scenario is they won't want or be able to
talk to you.

